# Found Owl



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I found an owl. It was floating in Lake Springfield in Springfield IL. If you or you know anyone that lost an owl, please email me.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

An Owl..??? Like hoot ..hoot.. that kind of owl?? :lol:

Can't say I'm missing one..


----------



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

No like the ones people put out on the docks to keep the birds away.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

laddybug3 said:


> No like the ones people put out on the docks to keep the birds away.


Ahhh I was like Man people keep Hoot.... hoot.... hoot owls as pets! ?


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> laddybug3 said:
> 
> 
> > No like the ones people put out on the docks to keep the birds away.
> ...


Holy "Harry Potter". Uh yeah he's mine, tell him to fly back home, I miss the little Guy...j/k Looks like he's your Owl now!

Might wanna try a more local forum to IL.

Good luck finding it's home!


----------

